# John Deere 5203 starting issue



## Jacob Hatfield (May 30, 2019)

I have a 2006 jd 5203 that I bought at auction 2 years ago only had 240 hrs and the other day I went to start it and it won’t start it will crank strong but no fire so I ohmed out the fuses and they are all fine and checked oil and coolant level and they are fine check all my safety switches and there fine so I unplugged the cold start advanced sensor and cranked it but no fire I traced the fuel all the way to the injector pump and bled it to there when you crank it with the bleeders out on the pump it streams out so I’ve ruled out the pump being bad so I broke the lines on the top of the injectors and cranked it but no fuel I checked voltage on the top of the fuel solenoid and I have 12 to 13 dc bolts when it’s in run position and cranking but I went ahead and run a wire from the battery directly to the fuel solenoid but still no fire you can hear the solenoid click with the key and the wire method please help I’m stumped


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

It sounds like you have done everything right. How long since it ran last? How old is the fuel? Does your primer pump on the top of filter push fuel through the filter well? These fuel systems can be contrary to bleed out. If primer pump isn't working well you should replace it and then while cranking, keep pumping the primer pump to help push fuel to the injection pump. Sometimes that helps. If not, then your injection pump may be gummed up and need to be removed, and rebuilt. Today's diesel fuel is prone to algae growth and injection pumps get gummed up if fuel is not fresh and sits for extended periods of time without running.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U unplugged the cold start sensor.. that means u have a Stanadyne pump??
U have it straight wired to a battery, good.. Have u taken out the check ball fitting on the top cover return yet.?? & crank it & see if u get fuel then..
Have u taken the top cover off to see if u have a stuck metering valve.??
Those screws are "tamperproof" I think.. 5 sided torx screws.?? w/ a tab in the middle?? DONT TRY to chisel them out..


----------



## Jacob Hatfield (May 30, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> U unplugged the cold start sensor.. that means u have a Stanadyne pump??
> U have it straight wired to a battery, good.. Have u taken out the check ball fitting on the top cover return yet.?? & crank it & see if u get fuel then..
> Have u taken the top cover off to see if u have a stuck metering valve.??
> Those screws are "tamperproof" I think.. 5 sided torx screws.?? w/ a tab in the middle?? DONT TRY to chisel them out..


Yes that’s what I have no I don’t think I’ve checked the ball fitting I’m not sure where it’s located and no I did not check the metering valve couldn’t locate it either I’m a little afraid to break into the pump cause I haven’t been into a newer style pump so therefore don’t know what to expect or what it should be


----------



## Jacob Hatfield (May 30, 2019)

jd110 said:


> It sounds like you have done everything right. How long since it ran last? How old is the fuel? Does your primer pump on the top of filter push fuel through the filter well? These fuel systems can be contrary to bleed out. If primer pump isn't working well you should replace it and then while cranking, keep pumping the primer pump to help push fuel to the injection pump. Sometimes that helps. If not, then your injection pump may be gummed up and need to be removed, and rebuilt. Today's diesel fuel is prone to algae growth and injection pumps get gummed up if fuel is not fresh and sits for extended periods of time without running.


It run about 2 weeks ago and I had just filled it up with fresh fuel and I know it was fine cause I put the same fuel into all my other equipment and yes the primer pump is working I have pumped it with the bleeders open on the injector pump and fuel will come out I pumped the primers as I cranked the tractor and still didn’t make a difference


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U don't know where the check ball is,? I told u where it is.. On the top cover.
There is NO bleed screw on the inj. pump.!!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If its a Stanadyne pump, it has no bleeder screws.. WHAT are u loosening.? U might just be introducing air into the system..??
Those pumps{Stanadyne} have a part inside that breaks down over time called a "flex ring".. It plugs the return connector on the pumps top cover, & prevents it from starting/running.
Disconnect the return line on the top cover & REMOVE ALL the fittings ON THE TOP COVER.. & try to start it.. if it starts, u know what the problem is..
Fuel WILL come out of the hole in the top cover when u try to start it.. so if that's a problem, rig up something to divert the fuel or catch it in a pan..
I hope this helps.. let us know..


----------

